# EU citizen marrying non-EU citizen in Cyprus then relocating question please.



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm new and have been referred to the site from another user. I have a couple of questions and would be very grateful for any advice from anyone. This might be a little long, so apologies.

I currently live in the UK and have been in a relationship with a non-EU citizen for three years. 

We are looking to move to Cyprus and whilst I have been doing my research and have read through posts on this forum to do with what I am asking about in addition to visa websites, I have got a bit confused so would like to ask a couple of questions for clarification please. 

We are not currently married and are hoping to marry in Cyprus. My understanding of the process is that we can arrive in Cyprus and book to get married upon arrival, is that correct? I believe we need our respective passports and birth certificates and a medical certificate from the non-EU citizen, do we need anything else? As the non-EU citizen requires a visit visa, do they simply put "marriage ceremony" as the reason for visit? Is there anything that would prevent the visit visa being accepted if they have provided all of the documents listed on the visa page, eg. employment letter, proof of insurance etc?

Once we are married, what is the process for returning to live in Cyprus together?

I have a final bit of training to do in the UK, so we would return to our respective countries and then I would fly over and secure accommodation for us - my plan is to pay 12 months of rent up front, please advise if this is a bad move - and then look for work if I have not secured a role prior to moving. 

What would my spouse require to join me please? Do they need to apply for a visa to join me before flying over or do they fly over and then go and present documentation upon arrival? Please can someone confirm the requirements for me? I have read the other forum posts, but as I mentioned, I have got a bit confused over it all. 

Have a nice day 

Edit: apologies for typo in "Marriage" tag


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

TurtleFish said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new and have been referred to the site from another user. I have a couple of questions and would be very grateful for any advice from anyone. This might be a little long, so apologies.
> 
> ...


I will try to answer the important parts, if I miss something please ask again.

If you have lived together in UK and can prove it, there should be no difference for the Visa, your girlfriend should get it as dependent to you. But ask at the Cyprus embassy in UK. She should obtain a 3 months tourist visa, before she fly over. What country is she from, some non EU countries are exempt from Visa.

When you are married you need to apply for a residence permit for both of you.


You need a way to support yourself. As employed, self employed or enough funds to support you and your wife. 

You will also need health insurance, depending on how you will work here.

What exactly you need they will tell you in immigration office.

My strong advice is not to pay for 12 months up front. There is so much properties for rent. 

Please ask if you have more questions about the permission to stay and I will try to help


----------



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for your answer, Baywatch, it is much appreciated. 

Not massively important but I am female from the UK and my partner is male and a non-EU citizen - I must write in a masculine manner!

We have never lived together in the UK and there is no proof of living together in the non-EU country (although we did), which is why we plan to get married to make it easier. 

So, on the getting married side of things; I as an EU citizen can fly over no problem, should my partner put "marriage" as reason for visit on the short stay visa application? Do we organise it all once we arrive as I have read on the consular advice forums? Can anyone tell me the exact requirements for marriage documentation please? 

As long as all short stay visa requirements are met by the non-EU citizen, the visa will be approved, is that right? I would hate to miss something off and it be refused for our error.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

TurtleFish said:


> Thanks for your answer, Baywatch, it is much appreciated.
> 
> Not massively important but I am female from the UK and my partner is male and a non-EU citizen - I must write in a masculine manner!
> 
> ...


What is needed for the marriage here I dont know, hope someone else answer.

For his Visa he need to ask Cyprus embassy in his home country. As I said some countries dont need visa.


----------



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> What is needed for the marriage here I dont know, hope someone else answer.
> 
> For his Visa he need to ask Cyprus embassy in his home country. As I said some countries dont need visa.


Thanks for your reply, it's very kind of you. I think he needs to apply for a visa before travelling to Cyprus to live but some of what I have read implies that he doesn't, so I am looking for clarification. 

I have listened to your advice on not paying a full year of rent in advance, I will just do six months.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

TurtleFish said:


> I have listened to your advice on not paying a full year of rent in advance, I will just do six months.


Why pay even six months in advance? Your Landlord may drag his heels on any essential repairs if he has that much money up front...


----------



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Why pay even six months in advance? Your Landlord may drag his heels on any essential repairs if he has that much money up front...


Oh, I didn't think of it like that, thank you. I thought it would ease the process for burden of proof of financial support for the residence visa - is that not the case? 

So I should just do the first month of rent and the deposit? Do people often move around after six months or so in one place?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The normal amount to pay is one month up front plus one months deposit.
If you pay up front and there are things wrong you will not get any money back if you leave early.


----------



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

Veronica said:


> The normal amount to pay is one month up front plus one months deposit.
> If you pay up front and there are things wrong you will not get any money back if you leave early.


Thank you, I will do this instead. 

Does anyone have any information on my questions regarding the logistics of marrying in Cyprus and the residence visa by any chance please?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

I have sent you a PM with some info


----------

